# Replacement Fly rod top half?



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a Cabela's wind river 906-2, 2 piece 9 foot 6 wt rod. But unfortenely my wife did me a great service and chopped the top piece in 3 places in the siding door of the van. The top half is completely ruined but the lower half is in mint condition alone with the reel. My question is, is it possible to buy a replacement upper half for this rod? ( I Googled the name and model # with no luck) Or is the tip of the lower half a standard size ( my caliper says it is .235) so I could just throw a new upper from a different rod on it and call it a day? 

Finally if I can not just buy a new half is there any rod builders out there that could build a new one for me? for a fee of coarse. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

i would check with Cabelas first. They may have parts


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know how old your rod is but the first thing to do is contact Cabala's, their warranty is pretty good. If they turn you down, about the only thing you can do is buy a new rod. I have a couple of lower sections that have had the same thing happen and have never found a tip to match.

D


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, Ill contact them and see what I can do about it.


----------

